# Target choice for indoor blank bale shooting



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I've searched through the threads and can't find an answer to my question, so I'm posting.

I'm relatively new, less than a year, shooting a Horizon Pro with 20 lb. Excel limbs. I want to set up a target at home, ideally a largish bag like the Morrell, to work on my form on a daily basis ( I have an instructor, so I get feedback weekly at the range) and was wondering what bag you think would stand up to carbon arrows shot from only 5-10 feet, or is that not even a possibility? 

Thanks!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Get yourself a Third Hand Rag Bag. You got the bag or a face and back if you want to build your own frame (really nice way to go).

They are not expensive. To fill them, go to Goodwill and buy fabric by the pound. Buy sheets, blankets, etc, anything without buttons or zippers. They will stop 300FPS bows and they will last forever.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks, SHPoet!

Can't build anything right now, living in a condo, so would be more interested in something pre-made and ready to go.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the clear best choice IMHO is the MORELL Outdoor range bag

Have one in my basement for almost 20 years

let it free swing


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

The Morrell targets are fine, I've been shooting at one for three years and I still have the other side to go. Look for a seller offering free shipping if your buying online. No need to pay $50 shipping as many places do.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Jim C said:


> the clear best choice IMHO is the MORELL Outdoor range bag
> 
> Have one in my basement for almost 20 years
> 
> let it free swing


Exactly what I have.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks guys!

That's the bag I was leaning toward; do you think it will be able to stop arrows shot at 5-10 feet?


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

quiveringmass said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That's the bag I was leaning toward; do you think it will be able to stop arrows shot at 5-10 feet?


Hey those three years I mentioned are all shot with 34# - 42# carbons anywhere from 6-20 feet. And I shoot six days a week, 100-150 arrows a day.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

That's perfect - I'll be heading into the range for my lesson this week, and I'll pick it up there. Couple bucks more than Amazon, but worth it, I think.

Thanks again!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Spider web, great life and for close shots other targets can be a bear to remove. Spider web targets have legit 2 finger removal, at least mine did  That way the target grows with your poundage, my bags die rather quickly and are used as backup targets. My spider web is still a back up to my bulldog because it's >5 years old.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks, athomPT!


----------



## Casualfoto (Mar 10, 2009)

quiveringmass said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> That's the bag I was leaning toward; do you think it will be able to stop arrows shot at 5-10 feet?


Absolutely it will stop it. However, our experience is that aluminum arrows will bend at 10-15 ft out of a #40 bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are three problems with bag targets for indoor home shooting.

One is that they are very noisy. If you use larger arrows they sound like small arms fire. It's not as much of a problem with skinny arrows.
Two is that you have to let them swing freely or you will quickly get pass throughs. The little bit of movement on impact absorbs the force of the arrow to decrease penetration.
Three is that you have to take them down and shift the filling occasionally or it will settle to the lower portion of the bag. 

I use a layered foam target in my basement and it's lasted me 5 years with heavy shooting. (no broad heads)

Allen


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I just bought one of these in Vegas and love it. Large cube, but very light and portable, unlike many bag targets. Easy to pull arrows and leaves no residue on them. Good for up to 400fps too. Great Company. http://www.archerytargets.com/olympicPractice.aspx


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I just bought one of these in Vegas and love it. Large cube, but very light and portable, unlike many bag targets. Easy to pull arrows and leaves no residue on them. Good for up to 400fps too. Great Company. http://www.archerytargets.com/olympicPractice.aspx


Interesting, I got their Cube model and while it's large and light, It's very hard to pull arrows. I had to buy a DD Arrow puller to get the arrows out.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not go to your local range and get a used hay bale? I got a used hay bale 10 years ago from my club, and I am still shooting it. Its starting to get one soft spot in the middle where the arrow goes in about 2/3 it length. But there is a lot more area on it that I can shoot around. 10 years, and still going strong. Didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

aread said:


> Interesting, I got their Cube model and while it's large and light, It's very hard to pull arrows. I had to buy a DD Arrow puller to get the arrows out.


Recurve or Compound? I have shot VAPs, GT Traditionals and GT Hunters in it with no issues. 

I'm just not that much of a fan of bag targets. Heavy, awkward to move, arrows sit at some funky angle which causes damage by other arrows and when the center gets shot up the arrow might blow through.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> Recurve or Compound? I have shot VAPs, GT Traditionals and GT Hunters in it with no issues.
> 
> I'm just not that much of a fan of bag targets. Heavy, awkward to move, arrows sit at some funky angle which causes damage by other arrows and when the center gets shot up the arrow might blow through.


Both recurve and compound. Arrows are ACC's, 2712's, CT Hippos & VAP's. I've noticed that the smaller the diameter arrows do pull easier. I use Scorpion Venom lube on all arrows.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

athomPT said:


> Spider web, great life and for close shots other targets can be a bear to remove. Spider web targets have legit 2 finger removal, at least mine did  That way the target grows with your poundage, my bags die rather quickly and are used as backup targets. My spider web is still a back up to my bulldog because it's >5 years old.


The Spyder Web targets are amazing. One of the ranges out here had their big versions, and the pulling was sooo easy. I'd say they stop arrows by compression, like a bag bales do, but without the noisy exterior bag or settling filler issues. Compression bales tend to be easy pull, as opposed to friction bales like solid or layered foam bales. However, I've been warned that the portable versions are optimized for high velocity bows, which should be good for the OP, but not for me with my light recurves which can result in arrows bouncing off the bale - not good if you are doing close up practice as bounced arrows can rebound 9 meters or more.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll be shooting with 20 lb recurve limbs - that's pretty light!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

quiveringmass said:


> I'll be shooting with 20 lb recurve limbs - that's pretty light!


Doh! Somehow I missed that. Then the spider web target may not work. I've got a Black Hole layered foam target that is working ok for my light bow. If noise is an issue then a rag stuffed burlap bag would be quieter than a plastic "burlap" bag target (the plastic acts a bit like a drum head). Outdoors straw is quiet.


----------



## quiveringmass (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the input, guys. I went with the Morrell Outdoor, and will be setting it up as soon as I get over the flu. I exhausted myself pushing the damn box across the floor, so setting it up is out of the question.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm too late to the game but just for the record, I use a "Field Logic Youth Block GenZ Open Target" that I ordered off Amazon for about $30. I'm shooting about 28# at distances under 10 yards at home and the arrows are nowhere near the back of the target, since it's rated for broadheads and compound bows up to 40#. Of course, it's significantly smaller (and lighter) than the Morrell Outdoor bag you purchased.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

quiveringmass said:


> Thanks for all the input, guys. I went with the Morrell Outdoor, and will be setting it up as soon as I get over the flu. I exhausted myself pushing the damn box across the floor, so setting it up is out of the question.


Haha! I had to help the FedEx guy carry the target from truck to my house.


----------



## Failed Inventor (Dec 23, 2015)

I just got a bag from Dick sporting, some 400fps crossbow bag. I bought it because it was the largest for blank baling at about 5-7 yards on my screened in porch. I was drilling through a highend block with 1816s with 75gr points out of my 41lb zipper recurve and when 11/32 woods starting going through i gave upon it. THe bag is definitely the way to go at short range indoor for me.


----------

